# Feeding adult food to Spoo puppies



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Is there anyone else feeding adult dog food to their spoo puppies ? If so when do you make the switch ? How much protein are you allowing your spoo puppies to take in ?

We did this with Enzo fed him adult food then switch when he was like 6 months ( not sure when your supposed to swith this info was given to me by several breeders and handlers we talk to) 

The type of food I buy for adults is going to have 34% protein. Right now the adult food I have for Leila is 22%. If I switch her to the adult with no grain its going to have a lot of protein I think as much as regular puppy food. 

Evo had 42% but since proctor and gamble bought them out I will never feed them innova or Evo again.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i've been feeding temperance adult feed since 3 months old. currently she is 10 months. i have all of my dogs on wellness.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I think you would be fine to start now in switching to an adult food.

Tuesday has been on an all life stages food since I got her at 11 months. She is now over 3 years.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

How old is Leila? I am just now switching Millie from Innova LB Puppy to Acana Pacifica, but I don't see any reason why you can't switch to adult earlier. In fact, many LB puppy foods are actually almost the same in protein levels, calcium/phosphorus and ingredients as adult foods. I would say grain free is fine and I wouldn't worry too much about the protein levels. But, to be safe you may want to stay away from foods with 40% + protein, but a food with 30% protein or so shouldn't be a problem!

I would also check to make sure the food doesn't have excessive levels of calcium. For example, there is a Nature's Variety Grain Free formula with 2.5% calcium. I would not feed this to a growing puppy.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

ChocolateMillie said:


> How old is Leila? I am just now switching Millie from Innova LB Puppy to Acana Pacifica, but I don't see any reason why you can't switch to adult earlier. In fact, many LB puppy foods are actually almost the same in protein levels, calcium/phosphorus and ingredients as adult foods. I would say grain free is fine and I wouldn't worry too much about the protein levels. But, to be safe you may want to stay away from foods with 40% + protein, but a food with 30% protein or so shouldn't be a problem!
> 
> I would also check to make sure the food doesn't have excessive levels of calcium. For example, there is a Nature's Variety Grain Free formula with 2.5% calcium. I would not feed this to a growing puppy.


She is almost 5 months I think the blue buffalo adult is 22% ? I have to look but the puppy found they sell is in the 30% range. The BB wilderness is 34%


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I've never given puppy food to vegas


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I've never bought puppy food for a puppy. I've heard larger breed dogs are better off eating adult food or an all life stage food.


----------

